# Windows Update won't install



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

error code 8050A004
I HAVE WINDOWS 8.1 , 64 BIT OPERATING SYSTEM
Thanks in advance- I looked around here and was not able to find the issue


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You didn't say if you used Windows Update or manually downloaded it. Also, updating to Windows 10 would be a great idea and it's free.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here are some great suggestions: https://appuals.com/how-to-fix-windows-update-error-code-8024a000/


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you- it somehow mysteriously worked itself out!


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

I update on my own and don't like windows 10. Thanks!


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

DawnDeevy said:


> I update on my own and don't like windows 10. Thanks!


Microsoft offers free help for windows update problems.


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

kelvinindia said:


> I'm facing the same problem with Windows 10.


Please start a new thread of your own.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

elonmust7458 said:


> I also suffer by this *8024a000 windows update error *please suggest me some detail about it ..





Deejay100six said:


> Please start a new thread of your own.


----------

